# How the heck do I sell my deeded fractional?



## mbrandem (Jun 17, 2010)

I had 2 Real estate agents turn it down, and also a timshare resale agent turn it down.  It's very small, a 1/32 share. Looks like I may be holding into it forever?

We are looking at a 1/8 share in a different resort but now I'm worried we'd never be able to sell that either!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 17, 2010)

mbrandem said:


> I had 2 Real estate agents turn it down, and also a timshare resale agent turn it down.  It's very small, a 1/32 share. Looks like I may be holding into it forever?
> 
> We are looking at a 1/8 share in a different resort but now I'm worried we'd never be able to sell that either!



Does the resort have a real estate office or a local agent that handles sales for the resort.

All of the fractionals I have looked at in the past, have had one of those options.


----------



## mbrandem (Jun 17, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Does the resort have a real estate office or a local agent that handles sales for the resort.
> 
> All of the fractionals I have looked at in the past, have had one of those options.



The resort no longer sells such small fractions, they now only sell 1/8 and less. Most of the resales are through a local real estate company, none are through the resort itself.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 17, 2010)

mbrandem said:


> The resort no longer sells such small fractions, they now only sell 1/8 and less. Most of the resales are through a local real estate company, none are through the resort itself.



To be honest, the smallest I've ever seen was 1/8 of a share. The local real estate company won't handle it. Have you talked to resort management?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Jun 17, 2010)

1.5 weeks / 11 days?

are there any owners that want to buy more?

can you combine with other owners that want to sell to reach 1/8 minimum?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2010)

My guess is that the agents you talked to turned it down because the resale value is less than their minimum commission.  Could that be?


----------



## mbrandem (Jun 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> My guess is that the agents you talked to turned it down because the resale value is less than their minimum commission.  Could that be?



That is possible. I thought that was the problem so tried going through a local timeshare guy, and he wouldn't take it either. 

The local real estate office does have some 1/17 shares for sale at $39K at the same resort. They all said they have too many listings and are unable to take any more. 

It is 1 week one year, 2 weeks the next, rotating.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2010)

You might want to look through our TS related business page and contact some of the reputable resale agents listed there and see if they are interested.


----------

